

Zaphod - JavaScript written in JavaScript - j_baker
https://mozillalabs.com/zaphod/

======
tlrobinson
In case you were already familiar with Narcissus, this appears to just be
Narcissus packaged in a Firefox addon, not a new JavaScript implementation
written in JavaScript as the title implies.

~~~
j_baker
You're correct. To me, JavaScript in JavaScript that can run in the browser
was the most important part (although I should have added "in the browser").
If I had called it "Zaphod - run Narcissus in firefox", it probably wouldn't
have gotten anyone's attention.

------
tiles
Give me an implementation of Harmony as described in
<http://brendaneich.com/2011/01/harmony-of-my-dreams/> in Narcissus, and I
would certainly play around with this extension.

~~~
pcwalton
This is one of the main goals of Narcissus and Zaphod, actually, since it's
much easier to hack Narcissus than SpiderMonkey. We're working on integrating
Harmony proposals into Narcissus.

------
al_james
Sorry, can someone please give an overview of what this is and how it works (I
did not find any detailed examples on the site).

My understanding is that its an alternative javascript engine that can be
modified (using javascript itself I assume) and those modifications packaged
and shared.

Is that right? I was looking for an example of _how_ you modify the engine and
what can be modified. Any ideas?

~~~
j_baker
<http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/js/narcissus/>

Modify away.

~~~
al_james
Arh! I see.

So, when if I install this extension, I can hack those files (in the
extension's directory I assume) reload the browser and the javascript engine
will do whatever I have changed?

~~~
voodootikigod
Try listening to Brendan Eich about what Mozilla is using Zaphod for, might
give you some insight.

Using Zaphod to make Harmony available today:
<http://www.aminutewithbrendan.com/pages/20110110>

General overview of Narcissus and Zaphod:
<http://www.aminutewithbrendan.com/pages/20101011>

------
krosaen
for those curious, this could provide similar benefits to javascript (or other
dynamic) language experimentation that pypy does in python:

<http://codespeak.net/pypy/dist/pypy/doc>

